# Kushies now available at Walmart!!



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I posted this in another group, but I thought I would here too.

This is so crazy to see them at Walmart! They are selling them so cheap too, $9.25 LESS than Kelly's closet and other online stores.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4601012

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/searc...ushies&ic=20_0

ETA: I am not overly joyfull that Walmart now sells these diapers. I understand that this will be a big hit against WAHM's.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

great, the brick and mortar shops are all closed, so lets undercut the WAHM's online with cloth diapers....sheeeesh. these guys are amazing. who makes Kushies? why would a 'green' product sell to Walmart anyway (I was so glad when Seventh Gen turned down Walmart)

eta: uh oh, i thought your tone was 'outraged' but I see this is a 'pat on the back for walmart' thread.....I am outta here


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

ya I bought some there yesterday. I thought they were reasonably priced. I actually just got a couple diaper covers and a couple swimsuits(can I use these as diaper covers cuz they sure are the cutest little things??)

My mom also thought I should have some fold it yourself diapers with pins so I got some of those too.

Ok...something else...

I have Kooshies diaper liners (from sears) and Kushies diaper covers.(from walmart) Are these the same company?? just spelled differently?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
great, the brick and mortar shops are all closed, so lets undercut the WAHM's online with cloth diapers....sheeeesh. these guys are amazing. who makes Kushies? why would a 'green' product sell to Walmart anyway (I was so glad when Seventh Gen turned down Walmart)

eta: uh oh, i thought your tone was 'outraged' but I see this is a 'pat on the back for walmart' thread.....I am outta here









ITA, it is hard enough for these WAHMs to compete against each other in an effort to support thier families financially while staying at home now they have to complete with Wal-Mart undercutting them with thier low prices.

I understand the excitement of seeing cloth diapers at the most mainstream store in the world but it really upsets me that WAHMs are probably losing business over this.


----------



## BrendaW (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm no fan of W-Mart.

But as a diaper-selling WAHM, I can say that I DO NOT MIND if they sell Kushies (yep, the same as Kooshies). I'm delighted that cloth diapers that aren't crappy thin burp rags are in a place where moms can get to them. A lot of women don't have credit cards or computers or any idea how to purchase something that's not at the WalMart accessible by public transportation.

If I go out of business because cloth diapers go mainstream, that'd be a dream come true!


----------



## Dez (May 23, 2006)

at least now other mothers can get an idea of what kind of cloth diapers there are now rather than just the gerbers, maybe then they'll come online and looke too. I had no idea about cloth diapers until i came online.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I think its great personally and honestly for those who really start a CD joourney and discover all the online options and wonderfull whams Kushies are NOT going to cause them to go outta bussiness. Like the PP said its great somewhat decent cloth options are being avaiable for the general masses.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

well in canada we have always been able to buy kushies (or kooshies) aio's and flannel fitteds at sears. I don't think walmart is that cheap on those anyway, sears sells them for 49.99 reg price (and often has sales) and that's canadian dollars.

but I really think its wonderful that better quality cloth diapers are available in stores... I have been trying to get our local baby boutique to carry fuzzi bunz or swaddlebees for months now but she just doesn't think people will spend that much on a diaper


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

MelMel, I am not giving WalMart a pat on the back. I know what this means for WAHM's. I just closed my online store in March. There is no way that I could ever compete against Walmart. Their prices are barely above wholesale. I think that the US WAHMs selling Kushies are going to have to drop these diapers from their line eventually because why would most people pay $10 more for the same diapers.

That said, I do like that better cloth diapers are becoming available to the mainstream. But I feel sorry for the other stores that will lose business because of it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

so are they only available online? It looks like it said online only but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

i'm wondering too. can you buy them right at the stores?


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I think that when brick and morter stores carry poor quality cloth diapers they are actually doing sposie companies a favor because folks try them, give up and them tell others how crappy cloth diaper are.

I know that kushies work OK for some folks but not having them readily available motivates people to look online and get some CD education in the process so that they are more likely to succeed.


----------



## mama23boys (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW!! i cant believe it! this is good and bad


----------



## Tapioca (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think WAHMs will lose much business. I mean, do I think Kelly's Closet etc. should drop Kushies from their line, yes. I do. But WAHMs fulfill a niche market for people who want more original, special diapers, or who are willing to pay more $$$ for an expensive brand like Fuzzibunz, and who are motivated to find the best. And most WAHMs, because they are members of on-line communities, have their fingers on the pulse of the cding world and what the new hot thing is far more than big distributors like Walmart, which gives them an edge. They also tend to have loyal followings from what I've seen. Being small gives them flexibility, you know?

I disagree that not having Kushies as easily available will somehow force people to look for more cding options. The motivated will always seek better alternatives. The unmotivated won't. It's human nature. At least this way, women who aren't net-savvy or don't want to buy online or whatever, have a chance to try a decent cloth product. I see Kushies for cding as like the Sears for attachment parenting - maybe not the best example of either thing out there, but easily digestable for the masses







and most importantly, not too expensive.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zanymom*
That said, I do like that better cloth diapers are becoming available to the mainstream. But I feel sorry for the other stores that will lose business because of it.

I feel the same way. I think this should be viewed as a mixed blessing. Maybe the more mainstream mama's who are sposie users will buy these and do some research here online and delve into the world of wahm diapers. If cloth goes mainstream, we'll have wahm's making more, becoming bigger, and shopping at wahm's will BECOME the norm. Yes it's entirely possible that they may lose business because Kushies are available at wal-mart now and that truly is sad. But maybe that's for us to step in to help. Maybe more people will start getting into cloth by buying the kushies and then we, as cloth diapering experts







, will be able to mention all these great wahm's as a viable option for beautiful pieces of diapering art. It could be a good thing!

Meg


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I would be fairly surprised if wal-mart sold many kushies....


----------



## mommy65 (Jul 11, 2005)

walmart is making a huge effort to go more "green" not, obviously, becuase they care about the earth but because they want to win over the more (supposedly) upscale Target shoppers. ugh. walmart SUCKS! really, i think they are just awful. glad some people can get their cloth now and i know not everyone has access to a computer but still...it's all part of their evil plan to take over the world. only slight exageration there.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Great...it was bad enough that other WAHMs undercut the smaller WAHMS....now Walmart is doing the same. I might as well close shop because no way can I compete... Trust me, many of the people I've seen are looking for the cheapest way to CD and they want the absolute lowest price possible at the expense of the WAHM--I think "mainstream" cloth diapers are going to really hurt business. It was bad enough when Bumkins were available mainstream...


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Just think how cool Targets CD's will be!


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tapioca*
I don't think WAHMs will lose much business. I mean, do I think Kelly's Closet etc. should drop Kushies from their line, yes. I do. But WAHMs fulfill a niche market for people who want more original, special diapers, or who are willing to pay more $$$ for an expensive brand like Fuzzibunz, and who are motivated to find the best. And most WAHMs, because they are members of on-line communities, have their fingers on the pulse of the cding world and what the new hot thing is far more than big distributors like Walmart, which gives them an edge. They also tend to have loyal followings from what I've seen. Being small gives them flexibility, you know?

I disagree that not having Kushies as easily available will somehow force people to look for more cding options. The motivated will always seek better alternatives. The unmotivated won't. It's human nature. At least this way, women who aren't net-savvy or don't want to buy online or whatever, have a chance to try a decent cloth product. I see Kushies for cding as like the Sears for attachment parenting - maybe not the best example of either thing out there, but easily digestable for the masses







and most importantly, not too expensive.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

Trust me, many of the people I've seen are looking for the cheapest way to CD
And is this a problem? not to undercut WHAMS I own a few and payed on avearage $18 a piece for them (AIO's and fitted) which I'm assuming is a fair price fora nice WHAM diaper. I'm glad I could support even if just a bit and if I had the money I might support even more but reality is I CD because its whats best for DD and for cost. I buy from CD on line stores not big companies but I buy cheap (prefolds and wraps) I also research I want to buy from a company that has some reliable history I like friendly service but I also like a good deal its a competitive world. I'd assume the larger WHAMS started out small and I really don't see why they should be punished for being successful. (very diffrent from say the icky stuff that goes on at WAlmart ect)

Quote:

I disagree that not having Kushies as easily available will somehow force people to look for more cding options. The motivated will always seek better alternatives. The unmotivated won't. It's human nature. At least this way, women who aren't net-savvy or don't want to buy online or whatever, have a chance to try a decent cloth product. I see Kushies for cding as like the Sears for attachment parenting - maybe not the best example of either thing out there, but easily digestable for the masses and most importantly, not too expensive.
I agree with this as well before DD was born I bought a whole bunch of gerbers the flats the DSQ prefolds the really icky onee with the assorbent layer vinyl covers and pins because I knew I wanted to CD but honestly had NO clue there were other choices after all these gerbers wre what the stores had







: DD wa born 5lbs 10oz when she came home everything was HUGE one her the newborn pants can up over her head







and they leaked like crazy Well I though hey wouldn't it be cool if somone invented a CD that worked like a disposable







and I started to reasearch at the time I did it there was a lot of talk and positive talk on the kushie brand of diapers so after some research and talking with a company (choosey diapers) I odered some kushie AIO's and some basic kushie fitted some fleece topped hemp doublers and Bummi whisper pants. I got my order I loved the look of the AIOs thought they were soo addorable and cool adnd the little flannel diapers were soo cute. Of course the AIOs leaked like crazy but I did like the fitted and the pull one pants were simple to use. Soon though I wondered if there was something better the diapers were getting sopping wet soo soon I thought there must be something better and researched again. Finially I ordered from the baby bunz some snuggle up diapers Nikky covers Bummi SWW cotton prefolds bumkins AIO's amd fuzzi bunz and found how cool and reliable and if done right affordable CD's could be.


----------



## Realrellim (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm. I know Wal-Mart is greatly hated for some valid reasons, but I'm kind of excited.

You see, this Wednesday I received a note from my diaper service telling me this will be my last delivery because they will no longer service my area. I have to return all of my diapers Tuesday night. I have no diapers of my own.









B/c we had the service, we never had to figure out what kind of diapers, etc, to use. Now I'm taking a crash course, and at the same time, we've been ECing for 5 months now and I don't think she'll be in CDs for more than a few more months. We have some training pants, but they leak so we still need some diapers for overnight and errands. And if all of that isn't enough, we're going out of town next week.

I don't want to spend a lot of money on diapers for a couple of months; I certainly don't have time to research diapers, order them, and still have some by Tuesday night. If I can pick up 5 at W-M 10 minutes from my house, I have a temporary solution. I don't really care if CD snobs look down on my Kushies choice, so long as DD doesn't have to be in disposables.

And like many pps have noted, I think that making these available to the general public will help CD be more accepted and will inspire more women to start looking online for more CD options. (I have to admit I'm surprised about Sears carrying them. I worked in their kids department for 5 years, and the only thing we carried when I was there were the Gerbers. Apparently they're doing one thing right, even if it is the only thing!)


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

I cloth diaper because it's better for my son and for the planet, not to support WAHM's. Saying that, all my diapers were bought from WAHM's, and many cost over $20 each. I started of with Bumpkins 7 yrs ago (sold in a regular store in England!!!!!) and then went on to mammamade cloth. Yes, there are many parents who will stick to (mainstream) store bought diapers but for every 3 that first buy in such a store, there will be one who thinks "thiese are good, but I wonder if there is anything else?" and will move on to WAHM's stores online.

When Walgreens (the equivilant to Boots the Chemist in the UK where I bought my first diapers) start selling Bumpkins or Kushies then I will jump up and down for joy!

You need to look at the larger picture here, the planet needs help big time! Cloth diapers are such a small step in the right direction, and the more people who see them in use and start using them the better!


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I am not so worried about the WAHM's who design their own diapers and have their own brand. I am concerned for the WAHM's who buy from Kushies to resale. I know of a few stores that carry Kushies products as their main items. It is these ppl I am talking about that will loose business.

Sears and Toys R US in Canada have carried Kushies for a long time. This is just the first time that a large US store chain has carried a cloth diaper other than Gerber diapers. I don't think it will be much longer before other stores start doing the same thing. Normally if Walmart starts something, others follow.

I wonder what diaper brand will be the next to sit on the Walmart shelves??


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tapioca*
I mean, do I think Kelly's Closet etc. should drop Kushies from their line, yes. I do.

Wha?

If KC, the site from which we buy most of everything, stopped selling Kushies, then I WOULD be tempted to buy from walmart. Why on earth would you want a CD site to stop selling a brand of CDs?

*BrendaW*, loved your post.

Come on, these are only the "ultras"...not even the AIOs which is what we've used for a year as nighttime dipes (the same 6) and they've been WONDERFUL.

But I don't even like going INto walmart, it's just unpleasant in every way. Their prices (except for cheapie picture frames on occasion) just don't make up for the "ambience".









Yet another thought...Kushies have been available at some Babies R Us stores for ages, and are available online (babiesrus.com = amazon.com), but that's just been seen as a help. I don't buy them there b/c they are $10 more (online, at least, my BRU doesn't carry them) than at KC...ah, maybe that's why no one complains...


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I agree with th PP but I know of very few if any CD mommy's who only buy one brand of CD most of us have a variety to fit out needs and umm hobby







Like for me just in my what do I actually used each day I use prefolds pockets two diffrent types of covers fasteners and doublers I prefer to buy as much as I can from one place especially if I'm paying shipping. I mostly shop at the baby bunz or babyworks and thanksmama because they carry the majority of what I'm looking for and have excellent friendly service.

Quote:

Come on, these are only the "ultras"...not even the AIOs
Actually the ultras are the AIO's http://babybungalow.com/kuuldi5pat.html


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.walmartmovie.com/


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom*
I agree with th PP but I know of very few if any CD mommy's who only buy one brand of CD most of us have a variety to fit out needs and umm hobby







Like for me just in my what do I actually used each day I use prefolds pockets two diffrent types of covers fasteners and doublers I prefer to buy as much as I can from one place especially if I'm paying shipping. I mostly shop at the baby bunz or babyworks and thanksmama because they carry the majority of what I'm looking for and have excellent friendly service.

Actually the ultras are the AIO's http://babybungalow.com/kuuldi5pat.html


But the picture they show isn't what we've ever seen....hmm Eh, it's been so long since we bought them (like I said, they are lasting and lasting and lasting).

And that's just what we use at night. At day, we're all over the place.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't like Wal-Mart but I'm glad that there are some better quality diapers out there for people to buy. The Gerber diapers are awful unless you double or triple them up. Kushies are not that great as far as diaper go either. I wonder if their Wal-Mart version of them is going to be even cheaper than the current version, since Wal-Mart cuts prices by cutting quality materials and workmanship.

There are such better products out there. I don't think that Wal-Mart selling Kushies is going to put WAHM's out of business. OTOH for very low income people who don't have computers or credit cards (as someone pointed out) it could be just the product that encourages them to use Kushis vs. cheap sposies. And if there's one more family that uses cloth, that's a good thing.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

But the picture they show isn't what we've ever seen....hmm Eh, it's been so long since we bought them (like I said, they are lasting and lasting and lasting).

And that's just what we use at night. At day, we're all over the place.
Humm well as far as I know kushies sells three kinds (plus their flannel prefolds) the basics which is just a thin flannel fitted with velcro there Classic which a a sturdier fitted with a waterproof inner layer and sewn in doubler flap and there Ultra there AIO's. I don't so much miind there Ultra once my child grew and was past the BF stage but they leaked horriblily as an infant I also don't care for the vinyl its not breathable which is hard in the AZ heat. I did like the simple style though
Here is the products listed right from there sight the ultrras are the AIO's is this what you have http://www.kushies.com/Cataloque/diapers/diapers.html


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

they are only available online so it doesn't help moms who aren't on the internet. If I could walk into walmart and buy diapers I would. I'm one of those people who love instant gratification. lol If I was going to buy them online I would buy them from a WAHM first. walmart is probally going to charge shipping so you might be able to get abetter deal somewhere else anyway.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I gotta admit, I came online tonight to ask about toddler overnight diapers (cloth) and found this thread. I was really happy to read it - yes, I'm one of 'those' people who shop at Walmart. I recently switched over to cloth diapering d/t finances and actually, have discovered I really like it (who woulda thunk it?) Anyways, my dh isn't too excited about diaper pins and prefolds on the toddler, so this (the kushies - toddler sized) would be a great alternative for those few diapers dh deals with - he'd use the pins to take off the last diaper, but then could put the AIO on - 'just like a disposable'.

I was hoping to be able to buy 3 aio's - at the Walmart price I can actually afford the 5 for less than 3 individual aio's.

the only thing I'm not excited about is that the kushies use velcro. I really REALLY don't like velcro. I have some real ocd issues and every day, when I put away the clean diapers, I feel this compulsion to sit and pull out every bit of fluff that might be in the velcro closings of my bummis covers. I can't not do it - and that takes a while to get those itty bitty bits of fluff out. . . .

I think kudos to walmart, though for offering a decent cloth diaper. I think it'll intrigue more people to try out cloth - and they too will discover it's not as hard as it seems from the outside (disposable side of wall) and thru that, go looking for other cloth diapers that are quite useful - which will create more business for the wahm sect.

I am purposely choosing to buy the biggest chunk of diapers from my friend who has a business - and I don't ask for discounts - she gives me a bit of a discount and I'm very appreciative, but I would pay 'regular' price, too - I want her to succeed. . . .

Have a wonderful night, ya'll.

Love,
BettyAnn
mommy to 2 wonderful mud monsters in Ohio
I guess I'm now totally an ap mom - both kids wear cloth diapers, I cosleep, I never leave my kids with anyone - (only have left my toddler 3 times in his whole life with anyone other than my dh) I bf and always planned on child led weaning - but I had to ep for first son and dried up from pg. my youngling is quite the happy nurser, though and sort of expect him to nurse til he's quite a bit older (5,6years?? - whatever he decides)
I just want what's best for my boys.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

he only thing I'm not excited about is that the kushies use velcro. I really REALLY don't like velcro. I have some real ocd issues and every day, when I put away the clean diapers, I feel this compulsion to sit and pull out every bit of fluff that might be in the velcro closings of my bummis covers. I can't not do it - and that takes a while to get those itty bitty bits of fluff out. . . .
A hint put you covers in a mesh washing bag like you would do for delicates try to remember to fasten but its okay if you forget. I've done this now for over 9 months and my velcro stays extremely clean its very rare anything gets it fuzzied up







I also like this because I don't have to fish out the covers to allow them to air dry. just grab the bag.


----------



## ameniahsmommy (Jan 7, 2006)

Wal-Mart


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm...I'm tempted.... We're broke and need to stock up for the baby. Do they sell covers too?


----------



## Tapioca (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
I cloth diaper because it's better for my son and for the planet, not to support WAHM's.

Word. Nothing against WAHMs at all, but I'm more concerned about the environment. Even if it's the profit motive, not environmental concerns, pushing Walmart to stock more green options, I don't care as long as it means more people are making the switch.

Mollyeilis - I don't care whether KC sells Kushies or not, but if Walmart is going to sell them cheaper, then it makes sense for her to drop them. But hey, what do I know? Maybe her loyal customers will buy them from her anyway. I agree though - Walmart isn't a great place to shop. I went there yesterday for the 2nd time in my life, and yuck.

Oh, and to those who are thinking of trying Kushies - I love 'em. My entire stash is Ultras right now.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, FWIW, I've been able to get Kushies at a local brick and mortar store for a long time. Buy Buy Baby sells them and twice a year they have 20% off coupons. Last time I went, not only did they have them marked down ($34.99 for a box of 5 in the large size, $27.99 for a box of five in the infant size) but I could use my 20% off coupon too. That's an excellent deal. I bought them planning to sell them at my cost on the TP figuring *someone* might like a great deal, but noone wanted them! So back they went to the store.

Anyway my point is that despite being able to get them and knowing I could, I still order(ed) my diapers either from folks off the TP/diaperswappers/mamabarter or WAHMs. I prefer good customer service, I prefer to be able to get everything in the same place, and I prefer not to have to shlep 3 small children out to the world's most heinous overstimulation environment like Walmart (or Target for that matter!) and I will pay shipping to avoid it







. And heck, anyway now with gas over $3 a gallon hereabouts, it's not like I"m saving much money going to a B&M store unless I have a large shopping list...which now that we don't use paper products, etc. I rarely have at those kind of stores.

BUT for those that would never otherwise encounter a CD -- and I can see this even with more affluent mainstream mamas who it would just NEVER occur to to use a cloth diaper (and I know plenty of them) -- seeing something cute and familiar-looking like a velcro AIO Kushies with adorable prints might just push them into giving CD a try.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

You know, it IS frustrating that the smaller, WAHM businesses and other quality industries lose out to the big W and other corporate structure so often. And I support WAHM's and small biz whenever I can. But......I can't afford to diaper my baby in dipes that cost $15-$25 each. I can't afford to buy hand-knit wool soakers, longies and covers. I can't even afford to buy the most expensive disposable diapers on the shelves. So I shop on Ebay for used Bumkins, MotherEase and other dipes that stand up well to re-use and multiple trades or re-sells. And if/when I DO need new stuff, it's hard to come by for prices that our family can afford.

I DON'T like Walmart. I DON'T approve of the social structure in this country that promotes, supports and ultimately creates the need for such a place. It's a vicious circle that we can't break out of easily. But in the meantime, I need stuff - food, diapers, formula, medicine - and I will take my stretched-thin pocketbook to the least expensive place in town. I know it perpetuates the situation, feeds the beast and only increases the prosperity of a few at the expense of many. But again, I only have so much moolah to go around....


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Clearly Wal-Mart is just trying to jump on the bandwagon to make even more money. Sigh. Too bad you know their heart (if they have one) is not really in it. It'd be nice if they actually cared about the environment.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I must confess, I've ordered the 5 pack of ultra toddler kushies this weekend. I am only using prefolds/covers/pins and my dh is scared to death of hurting our children with the pins - so these will be 'his' to put on the boys. (I have a HUGE 4 month old and a typical sized toddler, so they'll both be able to wear these diapers.)

We are on a VERY small budget. We cut everything we can to keep from going under and our credit cards are all maxed out - mostly from groceries. I know, bad, bad, but when one needs to buy food - and I'm not talking luxury food - I mean stuff like beans, fish, chicken, rice, pasta and 'basic' ingredients - flour, sugar, etc.

I know many are against Walmart and if I could afford financially to shop elsewhere, I would.

I DO shop primarily at Aldi and whatever I can't get there, THEN I go to Walmart (across the street - so it's economical on gas, too for me)

That said, I am very excited about having some 'easy' diapers for dh that cost less than $10 each, including shipping AND tax.

BettyAnn
sahm, unschooling homeschool


----------



## RSwildflower (May 6, 2005)

While I agree that this sucks for WAHMs, it may help in the bigger picture. Do you all CD to support WAHMs? Or do you CD b/c it is better for the environment and/or your child. It is possible that more people will CD b/c it is easier to buy, and in the long run, that will help Mother Earth. Also, moms that are interested but not committed to CDing will have a realistic chance to see how great CDing can be.

JMHO


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae*
Trust me, many of the people I've seen are looking for the cheapest way to CD and they want the absolute lowest price possible at the expense of the WAHM--

I'm sorry...I'm one of "those people". I absolutely am looking for the cheapest way to CD, but in my defence it's not because I want to do so at the "expense of the WAHM". It's because I don't have the money to be spending $15-20 for each diaper purchased and then have to spend the same amount for the next largest size. Nor can I afford to go out in search of the world's cutest diapers. I know, sacrilige!! ;-)

I'm a SAHM and we live on less than $40k a year. I wanted to switch to CDs because I can't afford to keep shelling out money for disposable diapers that we only end up throwing away. However, I can't shift those same purchasing dollars to CDs. I've got to find the cheapest way to do so. I'd love to be able to support the WAHM as much as possible - I was one until recently - but I ultimately have to keep our financial bottom line in mind.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom*
A hint put you covers in a mesh washing bag like you would do for delicates try to remember to fasten but its okay if you forget. I've done this now for over 9 months and my velcro stays extremely clean its very rare anything gets it fuzzied up







I also like this because I don't have to fish out the covers to allow them to air dry. just grab the bag.

And if you do get fluff in them,baby combs work ereally well to get the fluffies out.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think this will get more people to use CDs- which will eventually mean more business for the WAHMs and EVERYBODY who sells CDs.

OK, most WAHMs are going to stop selling this particular diaper if Wal*Fart is undercutting them, but I don't think it's going to negatively affect the WAHMs as a whole.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

honestly, I don't think it's even an issue if they are only available online.







As far as I can tell, that's the situation.

If you purchase your cloth diapers online then I'm guessing wal-mart would be one of the last places you'd buy.

If they were truly available in stores, personally I wouldn't care as I prefer other dipes and have no problem shopping online. It might however prompt someone to buy them who has never considered cloth diapering before and IMO that's a good thing


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you to the posters who told me about using the lingerie bag AND also about a baby comb for the fuzz - that works GREAT! I gave all those baby combs to my toddler son for his play doh - he was a bit irked that I took one back, lol.

I must admit, one of the reasons I DID go ahead and order the 5pk is because I can easily return them to Walmart if they don't fit my children - they really do have no hassle returns as long as you keep the receipt these days.

I'm only using prefolds/homemade fleece liners/pins and covers at the moment which are easily customizable.

Drummers wife said: If you purchase your cloth diapers online then I'm guessing wal-mart would be one of the last places you'd buy.

If they were truly available in stores, personally I wouldn't care as I prefer other dipes and have no problem shopping online. It might however prompt someone to buy them who has never considered cloth diapering before and IMO that's a good thing


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Well....one more company that will be forced to move production to China to meet Walmart's low price demands.... That sucks!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrin*
Well....one more company that will be forced to move production to China to meet Walmart's low price demands.... That sucks!

Are you sure they aren't already?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I think people are losing sight of the big picture here.

Yes, Walmart is evil.

However, would you prefer to have more people or fewer people using a single-use plastic product?

Small businesses are niche marketers and always will be, by their very nature. They will find ways to compete, or they will go out of business. Would you have the same complaints if Kroger or Babies R Us or Target were carrying decent cloth?


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
I think people are losing sight of the big picture here.

Yes, Walmart is evil.

However, would you prefer to have more people or fewer people using a single-use plastic product?

Small businesses are niche marketers and always will be, by their very nature. They will find ways to compete, or they will go out of business. Would you have the same complaints if Kroger or Babies R Us or Target were carrying decent cloth?

ITA with everything you just wrote!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

This thread title made me so sad.

Well I'm one of "those" people who wouldn't shop at wal-borg if THEY PAID ME to buy their cheap products, cheaply made by exploited workers and sold by underpaid, underbenefitted people.

Do cd your babies and toddlers, and do it in whatever way you can without compromising yours or anyone else's bottom-line.

Don't support the high-end diaper artist WAHM's; there are lots of us who do when we can. But for crying out loud!! Do we need to keep singing the praises of and finding ways to make wal-mart OK? It's not OK. They are undercutting the world's economy and if you don't want to or can't believe that, check out the link that mamao'two posted.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm probably not going to be liked much for this, but honestly, if one is financially strapped, but yet wants to try a decent cloth aio diaper - and finds Walmart sells them for a reasonable price range, why not give them a try?

I use prefolds/fleece liners (homemade), pins, and diaper covers. I also use cotton fabric I have cut down to prefold size with a soaker in it to make enough diapers for ONE day for my 2 children.

I am just so excited about having fitted diapers that seem like a disposable - if for no other reason than because then I'll have help with diaper changes again. (dh is terrified of sticking our children with a diaper pin)

And for all the comments about bad quality - well, seems to me that it's pretty easy to look at item, decide if the quality and price are a good fit and buy or not buy. If one buys and doesn't like, it's VERY easy to return - just save the receipt - just like Target and other stores.

I know I'm in the minority, shopping at Walmart, but it's close to my house and I only get the items I can't get at Aldi. We've switched over to cloth for many things - except toilet paper - my dh isn't liking that idea, so our household is becoming greener and greener - and all because of one move - that I went to cloth diapering d/t finances. (And I was using the CHEAPEST disposables on the market! - I only spent $50/month (including baby wipes) for a newborn AND a toddler) - so I definitely was a budget watcher to begin with. To completely cloth diaper my children for 1 1/2 days (just enough diapers so I can wash every day and have a diaper or 2 'extra' while the rest are being laundered) - will cost me (not including the kushies) $150. That's a 3 month budget! The kushies - were another month's budget of diapers.

I sure did yammer on, but tomorrow, ups is apparently delivering my new kushies and gosh darn it, I'm excited about it!









If I had more money, YES, I'd go out and buy at least a dozen fuzzi bunz or some other diaper - and will purchase from an awesome wahm. She doesn't sell kushies, or I'd more than likely buy from her - just one at a time, and I WOULDN'T haggle for every last penny off the purchase either - which I'm sure many do. I try really hard to support the home businesses. My mom raised my whole family on her home business. I know how hard it is. And she sold doll clothes - and she did a great deal of business - but she never slept - she worked literally from the time us kids went to bed til breakfast the next morning - every day - only taking Sunday off.

Who knows what will be the 'bad' business next year to buy from.

Remember the big deal over Disney related theme parks? Seems like that was a 'taboo' place to go for a while if you were anti-gay/lesbian relationships. . . . .

In summary, I went to cloth diapering because of financial constraints. Wish I could have adorable, fancy diapers, but they were too pricey, so I am happy about my prefolds and white bummis covers (and my 4 sets of pins that are all different colors -







. Getting to put my child in a cute diaper that fits - I'm sure you all can understand my enthusiasm.

Don't discourage shoppers from making greener decisions, even if the shopkeeper is not on your favorites list. I'm no longer tossing 12-18 disposable diapers/day in a garbage can that goes to a landfill - AND I never knew about dumping the waste first - now I know, and I do what's best for the environment.

Sincerely,
BettyAnn
going shopping at Walmart tomorrow on 'errand' day. . ..


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

nope your not alone.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

BUT... think if it gets someone into using cloth, who otherwise wouldnt, and then they can branch out into the world of wahm diapers!








People arent gonna run to walmart to buy cloth diapers instead of wahms....


----------



## amm0406 (Mar 24, 2006)

but do a lot of wahm strictly tout cloth diapering because it provides them financial gains or because it is the better thing to do?

Thats what bothers me. I work at home but for a national company doing health information management. I struggled and toiled to be able to find a job that would allow me to work at home because I had to due to agoraphobia not because I wanted to be a SAHM. I fully would support a cloth diaper selling WAHM that did it because she believed in it but it seems like every mom I know has a cloth diapering business online because it's financially fruitful.


----------



## amm0406 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica*
This thread title made me so sad.

Well I'm one of "those" people who wouldn't shop at wal-borg if THEY PAID ME to buy their cheap products, cheaply made by exploited workers and sold by underpaid, underbenefitted people.

Do cd your babies and toddlers, and do it in whatever way you can without compromising yours or anyone else's bottom-line.

Don't support the high-end diaper artist WAHM's; there are lots of us who do when we can. But for crying out loud!! Do we need to keep singing the praises of and finding ways to make wal-mart OK? It's not OK. They are undercutting the world's economy and if you don't want to or can't believe that, check out the link that mamao'two posted.

Im sorry but I am poor. Poverty level poor. If shopping at Walmart means the difference between feeding my daughter and being politically correct, I'd rather feed my daughter.

If you have the money to be able to shop at the crunchy markets and high end retailers, I applaud you and would do the same to save the world... but financially I can't. If that makes me a bad mother or a bad citizen, then it does, but I have to survive.

FWIW, I also just lost my job to overseas workers and I will still shop at walmart.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amm0406*
it seems like every mom I know has a cloth diapering business online because it's financially fruitful.

The profit on cloth diapering products sewn by WAHMs is typically very low. The high end wahms can get paid fairly but most WAHMs are barely breaking even when you really look at the numbers. Being a CD making wahm isnt really financially fruitful, its typically a labor of love


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchyMama*
The profit on cloth diapering products sewn by WAHMs is typically very low. The high end wahms can get paid fairly but most WAHMs are barely breaking even when you really look at the numbers. Being a CD making wahm isnt really financially fruitful, its typically a labor of love









No kidding!!







I am shocked that people think a wahm is making bank on cding stuff. there are very few that make more than a couple of bucks an hour...


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amm0406*
Im sorry but I am poor. Poverty level poor. If shopping at Walmart means the difference between feeding my daughter and being politically correct, I'd rather feed my daughter.

If you have the money to be able to shop at the crunchy markets and high end retailers, I applaud you and would do the same to save the world... but financially I can't. If that makes me a bad mother or a bad citizen, then it does, but I have to survive.

FWIW, I also just lost my job to overseas workers and I will still shop at walmart.

Noone is saying you are a bad mother, not one bit. You sound like a wonderful mother.

And we ride the wave here of just making it, and having a little extra. I spend my money as wisely as I can and when I can, I buy a dipe from a WAHM to help keep her at home with her babies.

And I do whatever it takes to keep us out of walmart. I don't care what they sell.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

In the UK I've seen kushies most baby stores and quite a few large supermarkets. A lot of places also have starter kits of prefolds and wraps (usually cotton bottoms or bambino mio which I think are sold under different names in the US). Judging by what I see people using I think most people are starting out with these. I certainly don't live in a crunchy area, I only noticed a couple of people in my baby group breastfeeding for example but I know quite a few people who use cloth.

There still seem to be plenty of WHAMs online selling other brands as well as thier own designs. I can't say I've noticed that many selling the same brands as I see in the shops but then I've been looking for things I can't get IRL


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrin*
Well....one more company that will be forced to move production to China to meet Walmart's low price demands.... That sucks!

That's what I'm worried about, Kushies/Kooshies is a Canadian company, now.

7 years ago if I had seen Kushies in wallyworld I know I would have been intrigued.

But I hate wallyworld, and will only get most of our groceries there, and yes I'm definately one of those poverty line poor people.

I agree that this is part of Walmarts larger campaign to appear more "green and caring": They're expanding their organic foods section, for ex.

But if more people would try CDing because of it...oh so torn


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amm0406*

FWIW, I also just lost my job to overseas workers and I will still shop at walmart.

I should keep my mouth shut, but it is exactly that attitude that causes jobs to leave the US. Keep it up and see if you can get the jobs of your other relatives, friends, and neighbors to go away too.

Personally, I'm going to keep buying my local produce, dairy, and meat. I'm going to buy/fix my appliances in local non big box stores. I'm going to keep getting excited when I find while thrift shoping "vintage" Levi's or Hanna's for my kids that were made in the USA.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amm0406*
but do a lot of wahm strictly tout cloth diapering because it provides them financial gains or because it is the better thing to do?

Thats what bothers me. I work at home but for a national company doing health information management. I struggled and toiled to be able to find a job that would allow me to work at home because I had to due to agoraphobia not because I wanted to be a SAHM. I fully would support a cloth diaper selling WAHM that did it because she believed in it but it seems like every mom I know has a cloth diapering business online because it's financially fruitful.

Oh please... You think all us diaper wahms are doing to get rich? No!
Yes, a little extra income to the family is nice, but obviously we are doing something we truly believe in otherwise we wouldnt be doing it!!
Ok, I take some of that back, I do know of a mom who started a diaper biz because she thought it was a get rich quick job, and she uses sposies on her baby!
But, I think the majority of the wahms I know do it because they have a passion for cloth diapers! I know thats why I did it!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice*
I should keep my mouth shut, but it is exactly that attitude that causes jobs to leave the US. Keep it up and see if you can get the jobs of your other relatives, friends, and neighbors to go away too.

Personally, I'm going to keep buying my local produce, dairy, and meat. I'm going to buy/fix my appliances in local non big box stores. I'm going to keep getting excited when I find while thrift shoping "vintage" Levi's or Hanna's for my kids that were made in the USA.

Not everyone has that luxury!! I *wish* I could buy local dairy and meat. We can't even afford to buy meat most of the time, and I can't use food stamps at local farms. Maybe you should try to put yourself in someone else's shoues...you don't know what you would do it you were that poor.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
Not everyone has that luxury!! I *wish* I could buy local dairy and meat. We can't even afford to buy meat most of the time, and I can't use food stamps at local farms. Maybe you should try to put yourself in someone else's shoues...you don't know what you would do it you were that poor.









I'm really not trying to draw this off topic. I don't know what I would do exactly if I was instantly poor. I do know that I could still buy local, organic dairy at the grocery store closest to my house (right now I have coupons in my purse that make it cheaper than conventional dairy). I do know that the farm couple that runs my CSA takes WIC vouchers and that 3 out of the 4 members of my household would be eligible if I were poor. I also would feel comfortable asking this same couple for food (probabily in exchange for labor) if need be. Granted this would require time and transportation to help.

Tell me what Wal-Mart in America is going flat out give you healthy, organic food? I know that my friends Steve and Karen would give me extra food and/or extend me credit if my family was experiencing an unexpected hardship. My family and I are real live people that have helped their business thrive in the past with free labor, referrals to friends, and have freecycled supplies to them in the past.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice*
I'm really not trying to draw this off topic. I don't know what I would do exactly if I was instantly poor. I do know that I could still buy local, organic dairy at the grocery store closest to my house (right now I have coupons in my purse that make it cheaper than conventional dairy). I do know that the farm couple that runs my CSA takes WIC vouchers and that 3 out of the 4 members of my household would be eligible if I were poor. I also would feel comfortable asking this same couple for food (probabily in exchange for labor) if need be. Granted this would require time and transportation to help.

Tell me what Wal-Mart in America is going flat out give you healthy, organic food? I know that my friends Steve and Karen would give me extra food and/or extend me credit if my family was experiencing an unexpected hardship. My family and I are real live people that have helped their business thrive in the past with free labor, referrals to friends, and have freecycled supplies to them in the past.

It is not about a unexpected hardship, it is about a hardship from the begining. Wic only allows us to buy certain products from certain stores. I am lucky mine allows organic milk. But I have four kids and we go through more milk than that a month, we just go without it because I won't buy non organic milk. But most everything else we have to buy non-organic, so what walmart offers organic doesn't really matter to the poor(also I don't shop walmart for food, it is too far away). I buy what little I can that is organic, if it is really close in price to the non-organic version. We make most of our stuff homemade, even though it is cheaper to eat mac and cheese everyday...
Even if people would extend us credit it wouldn't matter, we could never pay it back. You are thinking in terms of something short term, not long term poverty. My hubby has been out of school two years now and he will eventually be making enough to support us, but even if I went to work it would help much because our housing costs would go up, we would loose our foodstamps, I would have to have clothes,a nd childcare, the extra $100 a month that I would be making isn't worth someone else raising my kids. So this is what we choose I guess...


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

Not everyone has that luxury!! I *wish* I could buy local dairy and meat. We can't even afford to buy meat most of the time, and I can't use food stamps at local farms. Maybe you should try to put yourself in someone else's shoues...you don't know what you would do it you were that poor
Yup. I wish my local health food store took food stamps I would shop there and never step foot in walmart again. I just don't have that luxury and to me that is what it is, a luxury. Coupons are great but they don't change the fact that the only money I can spend on food is what I get for food stamps each month and maybe 20 xtra.
Your WIC lets you get organic?!?!?!?I am so jealous. Igo back and forth with Wic because of the no organic milk thing. I go and get it soemtimes and others times I jsut don't think it is worth the hassle. I like to have it when I have no money though.
I think it is really cool that the couple that runs your CSA takes WIC. Do tehy take it for mil or they just accept the Farmer's market checks in summer?


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

They take the farmer's market checks. They don't actually produce any dairy themselves, but have wholesale accounts with a couple different dairies and I can get organic cheese ends for $4 a lbs. I don't think you could pay for your CSA share with foodstamps, but I'm not certain.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you guys actually LIKE Kushies tho? I had a bunch of them, different styles and all that, that I got on Ebay a long time ago. I didn't like any of them very much at all. They're better than the gerber prefolds you could buy at walmart before, but they don't compare at all to the high quality diapers from wahms.

So it's even more of a mixed blessing. It might be a benefit to expose more parents to modern cloth diapers and more babies might get diapered in cloth if they could buy cheap cloht diapers. But I wonder if Kushies will disappoint the potential cloth diaper users as much as they disappointed me?

That would surely discourage potential cloth diaper users from spending even more money to try the diaper from a wahm that costs more than the wm kushie. :-(


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice*
They take the farmer's market checks. They don't actually produce any dairy themselves, but have wholesale accounts with a couple different dairies and I can get organic cheese ends for $4 a lbs. I don't think you could pay for your CSA share with foodstamps, but I'm not certain.

Wow! That is awsome! I wish I could get organic cheese for that cheap!! Our farmer's market does not take foodstamps, but that is where I spend the money for food that we do have to spend, when the farmer';s market is open.
You are lucky to live where you do!!


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I just got my brand new 5 pack of toddler kushies in the mail - via ups - and they're in the washer now with the rest of my diapers (I waited for them before doing my diaper laundry so everything could get washed at once.). I'll be able to let you know in a week or so what I think of the Kushies.









BettyAnn
who also gets wic and is thankful it helps my very small grocery budget money go a little further so we can buy chicken more often. BTW - those of you that can get wic - did you know you can get the 'good' mozzarella cheese - it's in the deli area (at Walmart and other grocery selling stores) - but it's not deli food. . . .it's fresh mozzarella - shorter shelf life, but my son LOVES it! He'll eat an entire 8 oz round of the mozzarella easily in one sitting. It's Bel Gioioso Fresh mozzarella 8oz or 16 oz pkgs - it's a round, squishy mozzarella if that helps you find it. It's really yummy!

Quote:

monkeys4mama said: Do you guys actually LIKE Kushies tho? I had a bunch of them, different styles and all that, that I got on Ebay a long time ago. I didn't like any of them very much at all. They're better than the gerber prefolds you could buy at walmart before, but they don't compare at all to the high quality diapers from wahms.

So it's even more of a mixed blessing. It might be a benefit to expose more parents to modern cloth diapers and more babies might get diapered in cloth if they could buy cheap cloht diapers. But I wonder if Kushies will disappoint the potential cloth diaper users as much as they disappointed me?

That would surely discourage potential cloth diaper users from spending even more money to try the diaper from a wahm that costs more than the wm kushie. :-(


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyfrog*
I just got my brand new 5 pack of toddler kushies in the mail - via ups - and they're in the washer now with the rest of my diapers (I waited for them before doing my diaper laundry so everything could get washed at once.). I'll be able to let you know in a week or so what I think of the Kushies.









BettyAnn
who also gets wic and is thankful it helps my very small grocery budget money go a little further so we can buy chicken more often. BTW - those of you that can get wic - did you know you can get the 'good' mozzarella cheese - it's in the deli area (at Walmart and other grocery selling stores) - but it's not deli food. . . .it's fresh mozzarella - shorter shelf life, but my son LOVES it! He'll eat an entire 8 oz round of the mozzarella easily in one sitting. It's Bel Gioioso Fresh mozzarella 8oz or 16 oz pkgs - it's a round, squishy mozzarella if that helps you find it. It's really yummy!

thanks for the tip, I would love to get fresher mozzarella!!


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm sick and tired of every wal-mart post turning into a debate. For those of you that boycott wal-mart...good for you.

But you know what, after being unemployed for 4 1/2 months (katrina really f'ed up the economy here), my DH finally got a job...at wal-mart...makng $8 an hour. Tell me I'm a doing everyone a horrible disservice by shopping there. Go ahead, I dare you.

Do I think walmart should pay their employes more?...of course! But DH doesn't have much of a choice right now. It was either $8 an hour at walmart or minimum wage at mcdonalds in this crap town.

In the long run, it's for the best that people are boycotting walmart. But right now, teaing down people that grew up in poverty, and are still struggling to get out of poverty ISN'T HELPING THE CAUSE!

Maybe this is bad for wahms and maybe it isn't. But quality-wise, kushies can't even compete with wahms, so what's the big deal? People who *really* want a good cloth diaper are going to search out wahms on the internet. People who desperately want to cd, but can't afford wahms are going to get a so-so aio from walmart.

Target carries gerber dsq prefolds. Are they taking business from wahms who sell cpfs? Hardly.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Well this site is a natural family living site... Walmart doesnt necessarily fit into those ideals so I doubt the debate is going to stop happening. I am not judging or questioning anyone who does shop there (I am not perfect and sometimes I find myself there







) but I don't expect to find support for it here at MDC.

I don't think anyone doesnt understand that not everyone is priveldged enough to have good quality food available at decent prices at mom and pop stores -- but that doesnt change the fact that Walmart does do damage to society, the environment, the economy, etc. You can shop there, but lets not attack those who don't and are trying to make a change in this world for the better. I am sure its a little sad for them to see a thread advocating Walmart in their NFL home, kwim?


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sick and tired of every wal-mart post turning into a debate. For those of you that boycott wal-mart...good for you.

*I'm not at all saying that I am doing anything but what I personally can to make sure walmart doesn't destroy communities and economies. The reason it turns into a debate is because IT'S IMPORTANT! walmart is in no way a good thing.*

But you know what, after being unemployed for 4 1/2 months (katrina really f'ed up the economy here), my DH finally got a job...at wal-mart...makng $8 an hour. Tell me I'm a doing everyone a horrible disservice by shopping there. Go ahead, I dare you.

*My dh was unemployed for 6 months. $400 a week is what we lived on until last week when he finally, finally got a new gig. We used all of our savings. We are a month and a half behind in the mortgage. I will never shop at walmart. We hang the laundry, eat from the pantry, barter and do our best like everyone else. I sell dipes on the TP to get new ones when I need them and I recently scored a new freelance writing job-- enough $ to put gas in the car*

Do I think walmart should pay their employes more?...of course! But DH doesn't have much of a choice right now. It was either $8 an hour at walmart or minimum wage at mcdonalds in this crap town.

In the long run, it's for the best that people are boycotting walmart. But right now, teaing down people that grew up in poverty, and are still struggling to get out of poverty ISN'T HELPING THE CAUSE!

*Tone is extremely difficult to convey. I am not tearing down, but I'm not being gentle, either. It's easy to push your opinions over the internet and my intention was not to hurt feelings so I am sorry for that, I am. But I will never think it's ok to shop there*


----------



## Tapioca (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama*
but they don't compare at all to the high quality diapers from wahms.

So it's even more of a mixed blessing. It might be a benefit to expose more parents to modern cloth diapers and more babies might get diapered in cloth if they could buy cheap cloht diapers. But I wonder if Kushies will disappoint the potential cloth diaper users as much as they disappointed me?

That would surely discourage potential cloth diaper users from spending even more money to try the diaper from a wahm that costs more than the wm kushie. :-(

OF course they don't compare to high quality WAHM work. They are not WAHM diapers. Why is this even an issue? They are cheap and that is their market - people who don't want to spend a lot of money on cloth. Not everyone wants to spend money on expensive diapers, and that has nothing to do with Kushies or Walmart.

I love my Kushies. But even if they didn't work for me, I wouldn't buy a fancy diaper. I'd rather use prefolds and covers because I CD partly for financial reasons.


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica*
*Tone is extremely difficult to convey. I am not tearing down, but I'm not being gentle, either. It's easy to push your opinions over the internet and my intention was not to hurt feelings so I am sorry for that, I am. But I will never think it's ok to shop there*

I think it's fine that you don't think it's ok to shop there. But I've seen so many threads on mdc that end up picking apart our budgets telling us we could do this or that so we don't *have* to shop there. And once again, I'm seeing it on this thread. It's bad enough we can barely afford food, but it hurts even more to have people we don't even know pick apart our tiny little budgets.

I don't think this post was to advocate wal-mart, just more of a heads up to people that wal-mart carries kushies. It started a discussion about how it affects wahms. Fine. But seriously. If someone chooses to buy a 5-pack of kushies from wal-mart, is it really ok to tell them what a horrible thing they are doing by supporting wal-mart?

No, it's not. It's rude.

Members here can go on and on and on about how corrupt wal-mart is and I'm NOT going to disagree. But when you live on $1100 (permanantly, not temporarily) a month and receive no assistance, and have no insurance, and have to go through church programs just to have enough to eat, THEN you can tell me about reasons I shouldn't shop at wal-mart (and drive 30 miles to other stores) for the few things I don't buy from thrift stores or goodwill.

State your opinion, but don't pick apart other people's reasons (and their budget, which is humiliating) for shopping at wal-mart. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaunam*
I think it's fine that you don't think it's ok to shop there. But I've seen so many threads on mdc that end up picking apart our budgets telling us we could do this or that so we don't *have* to shop there. And once again, I'm seeing it on this thread. It's bad enough we can barely afford food, but it hurts even more to have people we don't even know pick apart our tiny little budgets.

I don't think this post was to advocate wal-mart, just more of a heads up to people that wal-mart carries kushies. It started a discussion about how it affects wahms. Fine. But seriously. If someone chooses to buy a 5-pack of kushies from wal-mart, is it really ok to tell them what a horrible thing they are doing by supporting wal-mart?

No, it's not. It's rude.

Members here can go on and on and on about how corrupt wal-mart is and I'm NOT going to disagree. But when you live on $1100 (permanantly, not temporarily) a month and receive no assistance, and have no insurance, and have to go through church programs just to have enough to eat, THEN you can tell me about reasons I shouldn't shop at wal-mart (and drive 30 miles to other stores) for the few things I don't buy from thrift stores or goodwill.

State your opinion, but don't pick apart other people's reasons (and their budget, which is humiliating) for shopping at wal-mart. That's all I'm saying.

I'm not picking anything apart anything, let alone your budget. I have no intimate knowledge of your situation except what you wrote. I stated mine and my current and recent past's situation to convey that I do understand what living lightly, carefully and meaningfully is all about (specifically to me and my family, not yours).

With much respect, I commend everyone who does their best.

Honestly, as passionate as some of us are about not shopping there (and as much as it can't be understood) doesn't it stand to reason that we, on the other side can't understand why you must? Even when we can all say that $$ is tight, squeezing and relentless??

I really feel like that is the insidious thing about them... gawd, as paranoid and conspirocy-theory as it sounds, how is it that this evil empire of the corporate world, has made people defend them so vehemently?? Even good, decent, loving people who know how awful they are??


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

I tried to read every post, I promise, but I didn't quite make it so sorry if somebody already brought this up:

Listen, I know poverty. The kind I knew, when ds#1 was a baby, certainly didn't allow for internet or meat or heat bills or anything like that.

I didn't shop at Walmart (small town didn't have one, didn't have an opinion on it yet anyway)....and I wasn't online...but I did CD.

How? I sewed the diapers. Goodwill/Salvation Army, etc. have old t-shirts, sometimes you can get a bag of the ugliest ones for very, very little. Sale flannel, or my mom's old nightgowns, also contributed.

Diapers are just something to deal with the poop and pee of a baby or toddler. As much fun as it is to have beautiful diapers, it is not necessary at all.

You just sew a big two-layer rectangle, with a much thicker soaker layer in the middle third. Zig zag all the edges. Buy some diaper pins and pants (but at home, change often and you don't have to use the pants)...or you can sew pants out of taffeta or knit them out of wool. Color doesn't matter, watch for sales.

Ugly, servicable diapers that will last for several children.

Hard-core frugality and DIY is, to me, a better option than shopping at Walmart.

My two cents! Maybe you have zero choice, Walmart is your salvation, but for those who are wondering what people did before Walmart, here is your encouragement.








:


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica*
I'm not picking anything apart anything, let alone your budget. I have no intimate knowledge of your situation except what you wrote. I stated mine and my current and recent past's situation to convey that I do understand what living lightly, carefully and meaningfully is all about (specifically to me and my family, not yours).

With much respect, I commend everyone who does their best.

Honestly, as passionate as some of us are about not shopping there (and as much as it can't be understood) doesn't it stand to reason that we, on the other side can't understand why you must? Even when we can all say that $$ is tight, squeezing and relentless??

I really feel like that is the insidious thing about them... gawd, as paranoid and conspirocy-theory as it sounds, how is it that this evil empire of the corporate world, has made people defend them so vehemently?? Even good, decent, loving people who know how awful they are??

I was pretty much talking about how the thread was going in general. Not really your posts. I normally don't even join the wal-mart discussions because I don't feel like I need to defend myself. But when I saw one pp state that she has trouble even buying enough food, so she does so at wal-mart and doesn't feel guilty about it, and anther pp said that that attitude is what is causing the problem....I couldn't just sit quietly. It was totally un-called for and extremely inconsiderate. Since when does someone have the right to judge a mama for choosing to feed her child? She has a right to protect her child first and foremost. I've seen wal-mart posts get so out of hand that people suggest getting food from crummy food banks before resorting to wal-mart. All I can say is EWW. It's sad when some mdc mamas would rather a child eat nasty, expired food (possibly with bugs in it) than eat decent food from wal-mart. It just gets *really* out of hand sometimes.

I understand why mdc, as a whole, is opposed to wal-mart. But harping on about how everyone has other options just isn't right. Not everyone has other options. Like if you are dirt-poor and live in a town that ONLY has a wal-mart, and the next-closest store is a 30-minute drive. There ARE situations where people have NO other options. And I think it should be left at that. You don't know everyone's situation and you don't need to know everyone's situation. The info on wal-mart is out there. If someone has other options and chooses not to take them, it is on THEIR conscience, not yours.

Of course, this is about diapers, not food, but it's still nobody's place to judge how we cloth diaper our children.

I *would* like to have a discussion about how wal-mart affects wahms, but would like to have it without judging mamas who *do* shop at wal-mart, for whatever reason.


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

Babies rus.

Babies R us also carries them. They have sold them since I knew about them in 2003...... AND I bought mine from a WAHM.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/se...=cloth+diapers
Michele


----------



## symesa (Sep 17, 2005)

A couple of things...

1. Kushies at WalMart will expose a HUGE audience to the way CDs have changed in recent years...and perhaps spark more interest in CDing...which is a good thing.

2. WalMart sells what suppliers make available to them. _KUSHIES_ is the one who decided it was good for their business to be sold in WalMart. If _KUSHIES_ didn't want to be associated with WalMart, then they wouldn't. If you want to get upset with a company, remember there is more than one company involved in this distribution chain.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

for everyone that HAS to shop at wal-mart, what did you do before wal-mart existed?


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

Drive about 2 hours each way looking for clothes.

I'm in a small town though, the shops that did exist were too pricy and not my style. Being mom and pop stores, they really reflected the style of the owner. They didn't cater well to current fashion, or well, fashion for anybody under 60 and not going on a cruise or playing bingo.

As for kushies at walmart, I'm all for it. To me, it means more people will see what's available. That is a good thing. More cloth users, the easier it gets for everyone. Our community does not have a diaper service. I can arrange it with a friend up about 20 miles away, and have a service an hour away from there drop diapers off, but it would cost me more than sposies, and well, prefolds and my boy just don't go well together. (I'm not that great with pins.)

Also, this means that one day, diapers in thrift stores will be more and more common. That will be nice.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been shopping at Walmart for over 15 years. Before that, my mom bought the groceries at the local grocery til they closed - no they didn't close d/t walmart - the owners decided to retire - they were in mid 90's or so - their great grand children went to school with me It was my second job - cashiering there. I'm now in my mid-30's and Walmart is 1.2 miles from my house - and YES I do walk there and back - and buy what'll fit in my double stroller. Aldi is across the street. So on errand day, I'll drive, but if I just need some milk, and it's not pouring down rain, I'll walk or see if a neighbor is heading out and can p/u for me. Gas for my vehicle is just too expensive. Either I buy a 3 lb pork roast or I buy gas for my car. Not too hard to choose these days.

Quote:

binxsmom said: for everyone that HAS to shop at wal-mart, what did you do before wal-mart existed?


----------



## walmin22 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dez*
at least now other mothers can get an idea of what kind of cloth diapers there are now rather than just the gerbers, maybe then they'll come online and looke too. I had no idea about cloth diapers until i came online.









: I actually thought that the Gerber's cloths sold in stores were *just* burp cloths and nothing else. I had no idea that people still CDed. Until I meet you Mammas! Wow! How ignorant was I!?! And I'll still buy from WAHMs over Wal-Mart.


----------



## Dez (May 23, 2006)

I don't think that i even remember when there wasn't a wal mart.


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

I dont really see walmart beating WAHMS especially if they ( walmart) continues to sell them just online...

Most would think to go to a diaper site over walmart online.. I would think ...









For those that can pay more and support a wahm that is great however it is also nice for those that are on a very tight budget to be able to purchase cloth too......

(even though I dont agree with Walmart I rather a mom be able to use cloth then disposies when it comes to finances)

Michele


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *symesa*
A couple of things...

1. Kushies at WalMart will expose a HUGE audience to the way CDs have changed in recent years...and perhaps spark more interest in CDing...which is a good thing.

2. WalMart sells what suppliers make available to them. _KUSHIES_ is the one who decided it was good for their business to be sold in WalMart. If _KUSHIES_ didn't want to be associated with WalMart, then they wouldn't. If you want to get upset with a company, remember there is more than one company involved in this distribution chain.









:


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
for everyone that HAS to shop at wal-mart, what did you do before wal-mart existed?

I was a high school kid, I think, before WM cruised into town. And I bought whatever I wanted with my job money. WM has always been around for my adult life. I *can* shop at local groceries, and do so for smaller trips. But when a full stock-up costs me $25 more at a local grocery vs. the WM trip, that's not a choice for us. $25 is a tank of gas, the co-pay on a dr. visit, our portion of my husband's monthly asthma meds, and the list goes on. Do that twice a month and it adds up really fast. So yeah, we're WM shoppers.


----------



## kclosets (Jun 5, 2006)

Tapioca said:


> I don't think WAHMs will lose much business. I mean, do I think Kelly's Closet etc. should drop Kushies from their line, yes.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I am new to the mothering forums and was surprised to read this. This news is certainly new to me. Kushies for the past few months has done really well but sales have dropped in the past weeks.
> ...


----------



## Realrellim (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

for everyone that HAS to shop at wal-mart, what did you do before wal-mart existed?
I don't have to shop there and haven't since they built a Super Target (which I also object to for various reasons, BTW). However, I've always shopped at discounters: Zayres, Ventures, K-Mart, Savers (a chain thrift store). When I worked at Sears I shopped there with my employee discount, but I can tell you that Sears treated its employees VERY badly in the last few years, so people are misleading themselves if they think that shopping there (or at many other places) is so much better than W-M. Even the grocery store chain my aunt works for in the Midwest has pulled some nasty things, both on its employees and its suppliers (cut a lot of local suppliers, for example). I don't doubt that W-M is among the worst, but it's shortsighted to assume that anyplace else must be so much better.

I feel very lucky to now be in a position where I can afford to support local businesses. However, that was not always the case. I can remember times where I was working 80 hours a week, and I certainly didn't have time to sew my own clothes from things picked up at the thrift shop, or to browse the internet looking for deals or to bake everything from scratch and buy in bulk *and where was I going to store the bulk food? On my sofa? I lived in a tiny apartment). I didn't have money and I didn't have time. On top of that, I was so incredibly exhausted that my trip to the grocery store and to W-M (no Target, couldn't afford toiletries at the grocery store), that I didn't have energy to search out other solutions. I'm sure others might have handled it differently, but I did the best I could with what I had at the time. It's also the only time in my life where I was working so hard that I couldn't stop losing weight, and I'd been sick a few months earlier and didn't have weight to lose. I was down to 90 lbs before all was said and done (and the "improvement" consisted of working in a mice-infested garage-converted-to-office with no health insurance or benefits). It's really hard to live that way.

Everyone needs to make their own decisions, and what's best really does vary from person to person. There is no one-size-fits-all budget, nor one-size-fits-all perfect cloth choice. I continue to hope that any effort to use CD and avoid disposables is a step in the right direction. I also hope that we can find tolerance for the various ways we try to make the world a better place, even if those ways sometimes involve compromises.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kclosets*
Do you all think that WAHM's are better off not carrying the Kushies line?

Yes, I think WAHM's are better off w/out Kushies. But if the sales are doing well, that would be up to the business owner to determine and I'm guessing all WAHM's are in business to make money...so they should do whatever is best for them. But out of protest to make a statement to Kushies, I'd tell them to take a hike









And before walmart I shopped at Ames, RICH's & Caldor...but they are ALL gone now and I have to go 20 minutes in any direction to get to a WM now because the closest "city" voted "NO" on WM.

Between working full time, having a one year old and the price of gas I prefer to shop online whenever possible, however there are times when I must venture out and stock up on all those little necessities that you can get all in one place and that place is WM. I don't grocery shop there though, I do most of my grocery shopping at our local whole foods store or our small independent family owned grocery.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Please keep this thread on topic with diapers or it will be locked. Thanks!


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

Just giving an update on my Kushies purchase from Walmart. I got the 5 pack Toddler size. (4 mo old is 20 lbs, 2 yr old is 25 lbs).

I received the order less than a week after placing it online. No hassles there.









I LOVE these diapers! My dh (after the first night) hasn't complained about putting a cloth diaper on my children. It's awesome! They also hold quite a bit of urine, which is always nice on an overnight usage.

This has interested me in looking at some pocket diapers for daytime use for my toddler. Have to save up some more cash, though - won't happen for at least 4 months, but at least I'm interested in them. I have a friend (wahm) who has a cloth diaper business, so I'll be checking out her other offerings now. . .

Love,
BettyAnn


----------



## Tapioca (Feb 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyfrog*
Just giving an update on my Kushies purchase from Walmart. I got the 5 pack Toddler size. (4 mo old is 20 lbs, 2 yr old is 25 lbs).

I received the order less than a week after placing it online. No hassles there.









I LOVE these diapers!









I'm so glad they are working for you!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

Do you all think that WAHM's are better off not carrying the Kushies line?
Not really, kushies do work well for many.. My personal opnion
AIO
didn't like them for the breasfeed only stage (AIO's) but they worked well on my toddler I also think the sizing is off (bigger) but they are very affordable for an AIO and for many if given the right information may give many on tight CD budgets the chance to own some AIO's

Basic
Again a good ecconimal option and they actually worked quite well for us I think they should almost be included with a doubler but hey totally were a great option for us..

Classics/covers
Never tried

I wouldn't reccomend a Wham ONLY carry the kushies brand but I'd certaintly consider it as an option at least as long as the demand seems to be there.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrendaW*
I'm no fan of W-Mart.

But as a diaper-selling WAHM, I can say that I DO NOT MIND if they sell Kushies (yep, the same as Kooshies). I'm delighted that cloth diapers that aren't crappy thin burp rags are in a place where moms can get to them. A lot of women don't have credit cards or computers or any idea how to purchase something that's not at the WalMart accessible by public transportation.

If I go out of business because cloth diapers go mainstream, that'd be a dream come true!

I agree. While I DO NOT like Walmart and avoid it as best as I can but, at the same time, I DO like that cloth diapers and organics are getting known more that they're at places like Walmart now. I guess it's a bit of a double-edged sword.


----------

